
Microsoft's AI No Longer Listens to “Hey Cortana” on Android - ChuckMcM
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/21/microsofts-ai-no-longer-listens-to-hey-cortana-on-android/
======
ChuckMcM
I found this interesting because the Moto-X feature of a custom "moto
features" phrase also interferes with the "Ok Google" stuff, and it has the
high probability of causing your phone to be unusable until a reboot if you
don't actually ask it to do anything.

I'm curious what the root of this problem is though. My experience with this
feature has been marginal at best, trying very distinct activation phrases and
still having it randomly activate when in the car or in the presence of even
low level ambient noise.

